# Squidy, Squid, Squids...



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

So, this is my 100th post as you might have noticed. I have been a member of Puff for nearly two months now, I believe and I feel like I have been taking a pretty harsh beating lately. I know I'm the new guy, but I feel the need to blow the hell out of a few people.

This is a warning to the OG Squid Bombers; Watch your mail boxes. My explosive devices will be shipped out sometime in the coming week after I receive the materials in which I will construct these nuclear atrocities. Since I already have one brick of C4 on it's way to an LOB member, I chose the Squids to destroy next.

You Squids had better watch where you tread in this Ocean that is puff, because there is a Kraken in the Reef now. My tentacles are long and powerful, do not take them lightly!










Fear the tattoo!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing some dirty squibs bombed. Good work


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oooohohoho. A "warning" to the OG squids! You, sir, have stepped into dangerous waters. How likely do you think the chances of survival are for a krakken attacked by 30 squid? 

Everyone always thinks they can lop the head off the squid organization by attacking an OG. But we have no leader, you can't lop off our head! You can try to chop a tentacle, but there many more tentacles all equally dangerous.

"Destroy" us? You'd better watch where you swim, krakken. You might be in deeper waters than you realize.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

I must say the mans got impeccable taste..... squid its always in season and always on the menu.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Blah, blah, blah - Zack you have 100 posts = you are more than capable of taking on the squid OG's... I'd wish you luck but you really don't need it!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Blah, blah, blah - Zack you have 100 posts = you are more than capable of taking on the squid OG's... I'd wish you luck but you really don't need it!


says the man with no house...:nono::bolt:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> says the man with no house...:nono::bolt:


:smoke:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

"RELEASE THE KRACKEN!!

I mean really, it's like releasing gas........ Booorrrrring


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

I appreciate it, ZK. And Kozz, I'm here to do some damage. You squids will all fall before the mighty Kraken. I will entangle you all and drag you deep into my lair!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Rav said:


> I appreciate it, ZK. And Kozz, I'm here to do some damage. You squids will all fall before the mighty Kraken. I will entangle you all and drag you deep into my lair!


Big words from a guy whos bombs no one has yet seen!


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

It's not my fault USPS blows a tentacle. 8D 
My bombs will be enroute soon enough, Squidy... Just wait for them to be deployed. lane:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Is this guy a new ZK or something? Heavu on the talk... light on the action? Wake me when the sparkler goes off.... :bored:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice sleaves. :tu


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Blah, blah, blah - Zack you have 100 posts = you are more than capable of taking on the squid OG's... I'd wish you luck but you really don't need it!


Pretty big talk from someone who was just blown completely out of the state of Florida!!!:doh::doh::doh:

Bring it RAV!!!!!!!!!!!:usa:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oooohohoho. A "warning" to the OG squids! You, sir, have stepped into dangerous waters. How likely do you think the chances of survival are for a krakken attacked by 30 squid?
> 
> Everyone always thinks they can lop the head off the squid organization by attacking an OG. But we have no leader, you can't lop off our head! You can try to chop a tentacle, but there many more tentacles all equally dangerous.
> 
> "Destroy" us? You'd better watch where you swim, krakken. You might be in deeper waters than you realize.


You are easily destroyed with a knife and marinara...quiet down you slimy, boring, weak sea urchin.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the damage! Congrats on your 100th post too


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> You are easily destroyed with a knife and marinara...quiet down you slimy, boring, weak sea urchin.


Hahaha. Another bit of blah from the blahma! How's that "10" bomb going? Yet another big announcement followed by... Nothing!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hahaha. Another bit of blah from the blahma! How's that "10" bomb going?


that information is far to complex for a slimy squid to comprehend.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Krakens are just the retarded second cousin of the giant squid... No worries here :wink:






Congrats on your 100 :thumb:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, this ought to be good. Send us all one of those nifty purple t-shirts, too, why don't ya? I guarantee you they will not clash with our tatoos.

:ss


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't hate the players, guys...

*Hate the game.*

*







*

Being sent tomorrow.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* This noob gets it... Looks like he knows how to bomb. 
1) Make bold statement...
2) Build suspense...
3) Actually bomb someone...

*Pinky:* Narf! Go get some squids...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

huh :shock:.... interesting statement.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

See, thats the problem with krakken. Big menacing body... Teeny tiny brain! Rav, you really need to do some research before your bold proclamaitions. There are three OG squids, only two packages. 

Looks like atleast one OG squid is safe!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Looks like atleast one OG squid is safe!


*Brian:* From him...

*Pinky:* Not us...


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd like to keep some people guessing.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brian:* From him...
> 
> *Pinky:* Not us...


Please oh please let Terry be the one not safe from you. He needs a good whooping!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Please oh please let Terry be the one not safe from you. He needs a good whooping!


Yeah.....go easy on the little ninja squid,mouse.....he's still walkin' funny after the last ass-whoopin' I gave him.

have fun blowin' up the Squids,Kraaken-boy..it's not as difficult as they'd have you believe.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Please oh please let Terry be the one not safe from you. He needs a good whooping!


*Brain:* We gave him one last week... Is that not enough?

*Pinky:* Narf! Again, again, again...


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

Well these babies are locked and ready to go. Squid hunting time!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* We gave him one last week... Is that not enough?
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! Again, again, again...


With Terry, it's _never_ enough!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Yeah.....go easy on the little ninja squid,mouse.....he's still walkin' funny after the last ass-whoopin' I gave him.


You hurt me, but you didn't kill me. Apparently you haven't learned anything from any ninja movie ever. If you don't kill me, I come back strong and more dangerous, and win.



ouirknotamuzd said:


> have fun blowin' up the Squids,Kraaken-boy..it's not as difficult as they'd have you believe.


Maybe not for you. But if, like rav, you can't count to three, that makes it a mite more difficult!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* This noob gets it... Looks like he knows how to bomb.
> 1) Make bold statement...
> 2) Build suspense...
> 3) Actually bomb someone...
> ...


Given item No.s 2 and 3 above it would appear that he is overqualified to be a ZK. 8)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Given item No.s 2 and 3 above it would appear that he is overqualified to be a ZK. 8)


Hahaha!


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

_Below the depths of the ocean, blue_
_Lay a hundred sunken ships, captain and crew_
_Not the fault of man nor the crashing of waves,_
_A mighty beast broods, it craves_
_The Kraken dwells upon the cavern floor,_
_Pulling any victim from boat or from shore,_
_One message this creature will give;_
_Vacate your mailbox if you want to live._

0311 0240 0002 2156 9231

0311 0240 0002 2156 9224


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I like it...you know, we could use a poet within the ZK ranks! The Squids have the platypus and the LOBsters have Pete...think about it,



Rav said:


> _Below the depths of the ocean, blue_
> _Lay a hundred sunken ships, captain and crew_
> _Not the fault of man nor the crashing of waves,_
> _A mighty beast broods, it craves_
> ...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

My magic 8 ball says I'm good so Derek, Terry... I'm pretty sure you're fooked. :wink:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> My magic 8 ball says I'm good so Derek, Terry... I'm pretty sure you're fooked. :wink:


I doubt the krakken is doing any "fookin." But we'll see where these little buggers land!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I doubt the krakken is doing any "fookin.


Agreed - I think he's too busy "brooding" and/or "craving" at the bottom of a pond somewhere, poor guy.



Rav said:


> _. . . A mighty beast broods, it craves_. . .


:biggrin1:


----------

